# Shimano reel cleanings (Dipsay)



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

I know that there are a lot of options when it comes down to getting our reels cleaned. First off is Shimano USA, FTU (Fishing Tackle Unlimited) & Roy's. Sometimes it is not easy to get your reel to one of these to get your reels cleaned.

Then you have guys that do reel cleaning on the side (part timers). You know guys like "Mikeinfriendswood", "MattK" & "Dipsay". I know from post on this site that these guys do great work when it comes down to cleaning reels.

I had a few reels cleaned by Dipsay this past week and ended up getting the reels back today. WOW!!! The reels are smoother and faster than they were when I meet up with Dipsay to drop them off.

The reels had up-graded spool bearings in the reels for sometime. The bearings made a difference between them and the stock bearings, but nothing like the reels are now after Dipsay got through with them.

The freespool is amazing and I can't wait to get out there and try them out. Dipsay did give me a warning to put out an extra brake or two, because the reels are that fast. I've always been a "two on" and forget about it when it comes to the VBS brakes, but I'll be adding a brake or two until I get the feel of the reels :spineyes:.

Dipsay cleaned the reels and polished some of the parts. What he did, really made a huge difference.

Anyone on the NW side of town or where ever, if you need your reel cleaned and can hook up with Dipsay you will be very happy with the results. I would recommend Dipsay's work to anyone.

You will be hearing from me again Dip :wink:.

Thanks again Dipsay :bounce::bounce::cheers:.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

And....Dipsay is a GREAT guy !!!!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> And....*Dipsay is a GREAT guy* !!!!


Yep, that too Bocephus :wink:.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Muchas Gracias to the both of ya..lol Speckled, thanks for the support and hope ya like the reels.. let me know how they perform..Put some good "juju" on em!:dance:


----------



## codyj (Oct 12, 2010)

i just got a 200e7 and i would like to have it cleaned since it got some salt water in it a few days back (i washed it down well) and i was doing some reading on super tuning, id love to take my reel to the max so i can beat my dads bantum and get further from the boat. i was wondering what you get for doing something like that, i may have to wait until payday but if it is worth it im interested.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

codyj said:


> i just got a 200e7 and i would like to have it cleaned since it got some salt water in it a few days back (i washed it down well) and i was doing some reading on super tuning, id love to take my reel to the max so i can beat my dads bantum and get further from the boat. i was wondering what you get for doing something like that, i may have to wait until payday but if it is worth it im interested.


 Gimme a Shout or shoot me a PM...Dip 713 412 1769


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Well after showing one of my fishing buddies the Chronach SF that Dipsay cleaned and tunned for me about a month ago, my friend ended up giving me a couple of his reels to have Dipsay work his magic.

So he ended up giving me a couple of well used reels. A Curado 200B & Chronach SF.

Called up Dipsay and told him I had a couple of reels for him to clean for a buddy of mine. Asked him how many reels he would be willing to take on at that time and he said (4), said that he had a few reels already in for cleanings.

Picked out 2 reels that could use some of Dipsay's magic (Chronach D7 & Curado 100 DSV) and meet up about two weeks ago. At that time Dipsay said it would take about 2 to 2 1/2 weeks.

Two weeks on the dot, meet up & picked up the reels from Dipsay . 

Just like the original post, these reels are scary fast :spineyes::rotfl:. 

Again, I would recommend Dipsay to anyone that needs to have their reels serviced.

Thanks Dipsay :biggrin::cheers:.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Not a problem bro! How'd your buddy like his SF? Did ya show him what came out? That was one sweet machine. Love those Ch100SF's. Thanks again brudder.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Dipsay said:


> Not a problem bro! *How'd your buddy like his SF? Did ya show him what came out?* That was one sweet machine. Love those Ch100SF's. Thanks again brudder.


Not yet Dipsay.

I'm going to hook up with him either today or tomorrow. I'm sure he will be very happy with your work, just as I've been.

I'll let you know what he thinks after he gets to check them out.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Dipsay is da man! He will have those reels hummin!


----------



## TEXAS_REDKILLER (Oct 5, 2010)

not trying to hyjack anyones thread but I have a ? about the cleaning and super tuning that Dipsay does. Im new to this and will be getting into inshore fishing this spring, and after I get done with all my Christmas shopping Im going to start getting a couple rods and reels set up. Im planning on getton a 200e7 and will be learning baitcast, and a sustain 3000, would this supertuning be recommended for someone just learning how to cast baitcast reel? And is there a supertune for spinning reels also? Thanks--Josh


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

I have had a couple "2 scotch" reel cleaning job from Dip as well and what a great job he did! Even got to witness him catching his dog on a top water! Keep up the good work Dip!

-Night-Fisherman


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

TEXAS_REDKILLER said:


> not trying to hyjack anyones thread but I have a ? about the cleaning and super tuning that Dipsay does. Im new to this and will be getting into inshore fishing this spring, and after I get done with all my Christmas shopping Im going to start getting a couple rods and reels set up. *Im planning on getton a 200e7 and will be learning baitcast*, and a sustain 3000, *would this supertuning be recommended for someone just learning how to cast baitcast reel?* And is there a supertune for spinning reels also? Thanks--Josh


I would fish with the reel first while learning how to cast a baitcasting reel. Rinse and do general maintenance after you fish it in SW. When you have the hang of it, then send it to Dipsay.

Really the only reason I'm telling you this, is so you will be able to tell what kind of difference it makes after someone like Dipsay tunes your reel . You will have a idea how the reel performs "stock" and then see what kind of difference the cleaning and polishing makes.

As for super-tunning a spinning reel. I'm not sure. You could upgrade the bearings to make it smoother, but I don't think there is anything you could do to increase casting distance. I could be wrong. I only have BC reels.

Let me just say this before Dan (Bantam1) chews my ***** h:.

All Shimano baitcasting reels fish just fine stock. Work like a charm.

You don't have to have them "super-tuned" to be able to fish them .


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Speckled said:


> I would fish with the reel first while learning how to cast a baitcasting reel. Rinse and do general maintenance after you fish it in SW. When you have the hang of it, then send it to Dipsay.
> 
> Really the only reason I'm telling you this, is so you will be able to tell what kind of difference it makes after someone like Dipsay tunes your reel . You will have a idea how the reel performs "stock" and then see what kind of difference the cleaning and polishing makes.
> 
> ...


 Sorry for the late response. been slammed with my real job this week and responses. I agree with Speckled on this matter. If you havent fished with baitcasters before take baby steps first. no offense. get used to the reel first. then when it needs a good cleaning decide. besides they got new bearings in those reels to begin with. might as well use them. only thing I would say is take the bearings out first and soak them in acetone or lighter fluid, spin them out to get all the grease out. lightly oil (1 drop) and then you'll get better casting distance than out of the box. The reason is that the bearings still have a little grease in them. Dip


----------



## TEXAS_REDKILLER (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the response. I will take your advice, and no worries no offense taken. As far as the 1 drop of oil, is that per bearing or for the whole assembly? Thanks.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Per bearing, Just put it on a pencil and lightly put some oil on it spin it and let it bleed through. Good luck.


----------

